# Chances of Tier 2 Visa for healthcare jobs?



## Pilot's Girl (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all,

I am looking for advice on Tier 2 visas. I am a US citizen and about to finish my master's degree in occupational therapy. I would like to apply for jobs in the UK after graduation so that I can be with my English boyfriend in the UK. Without getting married, the Tier 2 option seems the best way to go. I am just wondering if I even have a chance for sponsorship. I see a lot of advertisements for therapy jobs, but it sounds like employment has been hard to come by. I would appreciate any thoughts or advice on this topic.

Thanks in advance,
A


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't have much experience with the UK in particular, but medical professions can be particularly difficult to transport across international borders. Within the EU there is still a preference for candidates from other EU countries, though in the medical professions there can still be some considerable re-training and testing required to qualify for a specific post.

You may do better to research the specific requirements for certification as an occupational therapist in the UK given that you're coming from a non-EU country. Most employers won't consider your application unless you are already qualified to practice locally.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Pilot's Girl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for advice on Tier 2 visas. I am a US citizen and about to finish my master's degree in occupational therapy. I would like to apply for jobs in the UK after graduation so that I can be with my English boyfriend in the UK. Without getting married, the Tier 2 option seems the best way to go. I am just wondering if I even have a chance for sponsorship. I see a lot of advertisements for therapy jobs, but it sounds like employment has been hard to come by. I would appreciate any thoughts or advice on this topic.
> 
> ...


To be honest, marrying your boyfriend is probably the best way to go. As a recent graduate with presumably little practical experience, your chances of sponsorship are slim. The UK is tightening immigration rules and in order for an employer to consider you, they would have to prove that no one in the UK or EU has the qualifications for the job. That's about 500 million people. Along with what Bev said about qualifications not translating, you've got stiff competition. There is a yearly limit on the number of Tier 2 visas issued and I believe that is 20,000. These visas are going to go to those with highly specialized and sought after skills and without much experience, it is unlikely that employers will consider you.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey there,

Here's a page on occupational therapy jobs in the UK: Occupational Therapy Jobs UK

The same site has a good visa guide for info on Tier 2 visas. According to the shortage list, consultants in occupational medicine are needed, but I'm not sure if that would pertain to you exactly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pilot's Girl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for advice on Tier 2 visas. I am a US citizen and about to finish my master's degree in occupational therapy. I would like to apply for jobs in the UK after graduation so that I can be with my English boyfriend in the UK. Without getting married, the Tier 2 option seems the best way to go. I am just wondering if I even have a chance for sponsorship. I see a lot of advertisements for therapy jobs, but it sounds like employment has been hard to come by. I would appreciate any thoughts or advice on this topic.


Occupational therapist isn't on the current shortage list so any potential employer (sponsor) has to pass resident labour test, i.e. lack of suitably qualified local applicants after extensive advertising. In view of job shortages, this looks unlikely.

I think the best way of moving to UK to live and work is to marry your boyfriend or go as unmarried partner (after 2 years of cohabitation). Then you can work in an unqualified post while you take steps to get your qualification verified and meet criteria for state registration with HPC - Health Professions Council.


----------



## Pilot's Girl (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for the replies! As far as occupational therapy qualifications go, I will just need to register with the Health Professional's Council once I am there, but I think the biggest issue will be that I won't have clinical experience since I will be a new grad. I think my next step will be to get in touch with some recruitment agencies. I wanted to try this route before marriage, but my boyfriend and I are becoming increasingly aware that we may have to go the spousal visa way. We didn't want to be forced into marriage just to be together. We wanted to live in the same place for awhile and take things slow. I am sure that many people are in that same situation as well. Again, thanks for any advice!


----------

